#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > CCS - ÁutoMETAL:  Παρουσίαση - Εντυπώσεις

## SMBD

---

----------


## sundance

*Φυλλάδιο
*
*AutoMetal 2009: Παρoυσίαση*

*Video παρουσίασης*

----------


## brutagon

αν μιλάμε για το Metel της CiviTech, μιλάμε για το πιο απαράδεκτο και επικίνδυνο πρόγραμμα που κυκλοφορεί στην αγορά...Εχω την εντύπωση ότι η CCS το αγόρασε για να το κάψει...τό έχει ξανακάνει
Για την Ξάνθη αυτό το πρόγραμμα είναι μια πονεμένη ιστορία...
Έχω και ονόματα και διευθύνσεις αλλά θα περιμένω τον σύλλογο για τις καταγγελίες μου

εντιτ...παρατηρήσατε ότι στο βίντεο εκεί που απεικονίζει τη στέγη δεν έχει αντιανέμια κατα μήκος? Δεν είναι λάθος ή ουπς μας ξέφυγε, δεν μπορεί να εισάγει...δεν μπορεί να βάλει μου είχε πει ο "διαχειρηστής" πριν από λίγο καιρό

----------


## Evan

> α
> Για την Ξάνθη αυτό το πρόγραμμα είναι μια πονεμένη ιστορία...
> Έχω και ονόματα και διευθύνσεις αλλά θα περιμένω τον σύλλογο για τις καταγγελίες μου


τι εννοείς;

----------


## brutagon

ας πούμε ότι αυτός που το έφτιαξε και το εμπορεύεται (χωρίς βέβαια να φαίνεται πουθενά) κατέχει θέση δημοσίου που ακόμη και να μην υπήρχε ασυμβίβαστο, για την συγκεκριμένη θέση δε θα αίρονταν

----------


## Replicator

Ορισμένες σύντομες διευκρινήσεις :

1. Το ΑυτοΜetal είναι συμπαραγωγή της CCS και της CivilTech, και αντικαθιστά το Metal της CιvilTech και το AutoSteel της CCS.

2. Οι μηχανές επίλυσης είναι οι ίδιες με αυτές του AutoSteel και του INSTANT.

3. Είναι η πρώτη έκδοση ενός ΝΕΟΥ προγράμματος.

4. Συγκρίσεις με τα προγράμματα που αντικαθιστά, λογικότατο είναι, θα γίνουν. Εδώ είμαστε να τις συζητήσουμε.

----------


## brutagon

ευχαριστώ Replicator για τη διευκρίνηση...
Αν και δε νομίζω μια τόσο σοβαρή εταιρία όσο η CCS, να κρατούσε ένα πρόγραμμα που κατα την ταπεινή μου άποψη είναι απαράδεκτο, καλά κάνεις και το τονίζεις. Γι αυτό και θα ήθελα να μας πεις τι διαφοροποιήσεις για παράδειγμα θα έχει το πρόγραμμα στον υπολογισμο πχ των φορτίων του ανέμου...γιατί το διαφημηστικό catch του "αυτόματος υπολογισμός ανέμοοφόρτισης" δεν το δέχομαι... Και όποιος μου πει ότι υπάρχει πρόγραμμα που την υπολογίζει σωστά δε θα τον πιστέψω
ποια θα είναι η πολιτική της εταιρίας σας? Γιατί την έχω σε πολύ υψηλή εκτίμηση μέσω της γνωριμίας μου με τον "Γάλλο" (if you know what i mean)
Ειλικρινα με ξένισε η κίνηση αυτή

----------


## sundance

Πόσο αξιόπιστο είναι?

Το autometal δλδ.Το είχε δουλέψει κάποιος?

Από το metal πρέπει να ενσωματώθηκε μόνο η επίλυση-διαστασιολόγηση θεμελίωσης.(?)

----------


## Xάρης

Το Metal της Civiltech έβγαζε τα σχέδια και σε μορφή tek. Υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα πλέον;

----------


## sundance

> παρατηρήσατε ότι στο βίντεο εκεί που απεικονίζει τη στέγη δεν έχει αντιανέμια κατα μήκος?


εννοείς 'όρθια' αντιανέμια μεταξύ δικτυωτών ζευκτών?

----------


## brutagon

όχι αντιανέμια στην περίμετρο της στέγης...
τι να τα κάνω μόνο στο 1ο και στο τελευταίο φάτνωμα? για ομορφιά?

----------


## sundance

Δεν έχω εντοπίσει αυτό που λες.

Επιλέγεις σε ποια φατνώματα θες συνδέσμους ακαμψίας.

----------


## Replicator

Για τα φορτία ανέμου :




> Ο υπολογισμός των φορτίων ανέμου και χιονιού γίνεται σύμφωνα με το  βιβλίο "Ευρωκώδικα 1 - Βασικές αρχές σχεδιασμού και δράσεις επί των κατασκευών " 2η αναθεωρημένη έκδοση σύμφωνα με τα τελικά κείμενα του Ευρωκώδικα Ιωάννης Χ. Ερμόπουλος
> Έχουν ακολουθηθεί τα παραδείγματα και οι οδηγίες για στέγες με 2 κλίσεις.
> Ο υπολογισμός γίνεται για μ = 0.33 (λόγος ανοιγμάτων)


@ brutagon:
 Αν σου απαντήσω για την πολιτική της εταιρείας μας στον τομέα του λογισμικού, ειδικά έτσι όπως είναι πλέον διαμορφωμένη μετά και από την συμφωνία ανάπτυξης με την AceCad, θα ήθελα πολύ χώρο και θα ήμουν εκτός θέματος στο συγκεκριμένο τόπικ. Μένοντας στον τομέα των "αυτόματων" λογισμικών, και ειδικότερα στο απλό βιομηχανικό κτίριο αξιολογήσαμε ως την βέλτιστη λύση την συνέργεια με τη CivilTech για την δημιουργία ενός νέου προιόντος ως συνέχεια των δύο προηγουμένων.

----------


## sundance

Υπάρχει πλάνο να επεκταθεί και σε κτίρια πολλαπλών διαδοχικών ανοιγμάτων?

----------


## Evan

> Για τα φορτία ανέμου :
> 
> 
> 
> @ brutagon:
>  Αν σου απαντήσω για την πολιτική της εταιρείας μας στον τομέα του λογισμικού, ειδικά έτσι όπως είναι πλέον διαμορφωμένη μετά και από την συμφωνία ανάπτυξης με την AceCad, θα ήθελα πολύ χώρο και θα ήμουν εκτός θέματος στο συγκεκριμένο τόπικ.


αγαπητέ Replicator μπορείς να ανοίξεις ένα νέο θέμα αν θέλεις βέβαια για την πολιτική της εταιρείας σου, εμένα θα με ενδιέφερε και φυσικά και εσένα να έχεις κάποιου είδους feedback τόσο από νυν πελάτες όσο και από εν δυνάμει.

Στον τίτλο σου δηλώνεις φυσικός άρα πως θα μας εξηγήσεις το θεωρητικό υπόβαθρο του προγράμματός της εταιρείας σου; (no offence ε)

----------


## brutagon

replicator, αυτή τη στιγμή σε ρωτάω το εξής που δεν μου έχεις απαντήσει...
Μιλάω για το metal της civitech το οποίο υιοθετήσατε...και ξαναρωτάω...
τι σχέση θα έχει το νέο λογισμικό στο οποίο εμπλέκεται η CCS την οποιά επαναλαμβάνω ότι εκτιμώ (δε θα το ξαναπω) με το συγκεκριμένο που κατα την αποψή μου είναι χαμηλών προσδοκιών (μη χρησημοποιήσω βαρύτερους χαρακτηρισμούς)...γνωρίζεις ότι το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα δίνει αυτόματα ΜΙΑ!!!!! τιμή φορτίου ανέμου και αγνοεί τις ζώνες?
Και τέλος για να καταλαβαινόμαστε και να λέμε τα πράγματα ως έχουν...Γνωρίζοντας και καταλαβαίνοντας τη θέση σου να υπερασπιστείς την εταιρία σου, (αν και εγώ δεν αναφέρθηκα στο Instant στις τοποθετήσεις μου) απάντησε μου στο εξής: Όταν ασχολείστε στο μελετητικό τμήμα της εταιρίας με τα projects που αναλαμβάνετε, δίνετε εντολή στο πρόγραμμα να σας παράγει την ανεμοφόρτιση, ή την κάνετε χεράτα γιατί ξέρετε ότι δεν υπάρχει λογισμικό που να υπολογίζει σωστά τον άνεμο?

----------


## Replicator

> Στον τίτλο σου δηλώνεις φυσικός άρα πως θα μας εξηγήσεις το θεωρητικό υπόβαθρο του προγράμματός της εταιρείας σου; (no offence ε)


None taken !  :Χαρούμενος: 

Το ότι έχω αρκετούς ικανούς πολιτικούς μηχανικούς δίπλα μου σώζει τη κατάσταση;




> replicator, αυτή τη στιγμή σε ρωτάω το εξής που δεν μου έχεις απαντήσει...
> Μιλάω για το metal της civitech το οποίο υιοθετήσατε...και ξαναρωτάω...
> τι σχέση θα έχει το νέο λογισμικό στο οποίο εμπλέκεται η CCS την οποιά επαναλαμβάνω ότι εκτιμώ (δε θα το ξαναπω) με το συγκεκριμένο που κατα την αποψή μου είναι χαμηλών προσδοκιών (μη χρησημοποιήσω βαρύτερους χαρακτηρισμούς)...γνωρίζεις ότι το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα δίνει αυτόματα ΜΙΑ!!!!! τιμή φορτίου ανέμου και αγνοεί τις ζώνες?


Το interface του AutoMetal αναπτύχθηκε από μηδενική βάση, πάνω στις προδιαγραφές υπολογισμών ραβδωτών φορέων των λογισμικών της CCS. Οσο για τη σχέση είμαι σαφέστατος : Αντικαθιστά το Metal και το AutoSteel. Στόχος είναι να είναι καλύτερο και από τους 2 "προγόνους" του αλλά και να εξελιχθεί στο μέλλον ώστε να καλύψει περισσότερες "απλές" μορφές κτιρίων. 




> Και τέλος για να καταλαβαινόμαστε και να λέμε τα πράγματα ως έχουν...Γνωρίζοντας και καταλαβαίνοντας τη θέση σου να υπερασπιστείς την εταιρία σου, (αν και εγώ δεν αναφέρθηκα στο Instant στις τοποθετήσεις μου) απάντησε μου στο εξής: Όταν ασχολείστε στο μελετητικό τμήμα της εταιρίας με τα projects που αναλαμβάνετε, δίνετε εντολή στο πρόγραμμα να σας παράγει την ανεμοφόρτιση, ή την κάνετε χεράτα γιατί ξέρετε ότι δεν υπάρχει λογισμικό που να υπολογίζει σωστά τον άνεμο?


Το "γνωστό λογισμικό" δεν παράγει αυτόματα τα φορτία ανέμου. Για τα φορτία ανέμου του AutoMetal έχω απαντήσει, αλλά αν χρειάζεσαι ακριβέστερη απάντηση όσον αφορά τα test που έχουμε κάνει σε σχέση με την ανεμοπίεση κτλ. στη διάθεσή σου.

----------


## Evan

> None taken ! 
> 
> Το ότι έχω αρκετούς ικανούς πολιτικούς μηχανικούς δίπλα μου σώζει τη κατάσταση;


  χα χα ισχύει! έχω μιλήσει με κάποιους για το Ινσταντ και όντως γνωρίζουν και μάλιστα μιλάμε για εταιρεία που παράγει και όχι κανα μελετητικό γραφειάκι που εμπορεύεται προγράμματα, γι'αυτό επιμένω για μια ποιο  εμπεριστατωμένη απάντηση σχετικά με τις παραδοχές του προγράμματος.

----------

